# fordson dexta with loader and backblade



## roughsawn (Nov 18, 2013)

I live in newaygo county michigan. I would like to trade my fordson dexta tractor for a dozer or skidsteer. It has a fully hydraulic loader, back blade, tire chains. It is a 3 cylinder diesel. Runs good off alternative fuels. My land is just to steep and hilly. I use it for farm purposes and dragging logs to my sawmill. I would consider trade for a smaller 4x4 tractor. Thanks.


----------



## PorkChopsMmm (Aug 16, 2010)

I saw your post on Craigslist and can't believe it -- I am in Newaygo County too! Small world. Wish I had the $$ for your tractor.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

What are you asking for it , if you want cash


----------



## roughsawn (Nov 18, 2013)

I would like to get at least 3000 for it.


----------

